# I need an on-wall home theater



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

I am putting together a home theater system for my in-laws and I need to use on-wall speakers all the way around. The budget for speakers and subwoofer will be $1000 - $1200. I've done some looking and researching and the system I have in mind is the Paradigm Cinema 220 for the three front channels, with the Cinema ADP for surround. I'm not entirely decided on the sub, but looking at the Hsu STF-2 and also at the Parts Express C1500K subwoofer kit (which I know nothing about really, so if anyone knows much about it, I would appreciate input). The receiver will be the Denon AVR-789.

Any thoughts on this system, or other suggestions to look at? I don't know on-wall speakers very well . . . Thanks in advance for any thoughts you may have.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you're willing to work ebay a litle, try a pair of JBL L820 @ $230, LC2 Center @ $210, and L810 surrounds at $200 (or a second pair of 820s). Add an SVS pb12-NSD (be aware this is a larger sub) for $660 for $1300 shipped, no tax. If you realy work ebay (the JBL prices I gave were very conservative), or drop down to the SVS PB10, you'll easily hit $1100-1200.

There are many other speakers that can be wall mounted (basically anything sealed or front ported), but the JBLs are designed to performe well and look good while staying as close to the wall as possible (5").

Other options include the SVS SBS speakers, Aperion 4 series, and many more, but I think the JBLs would be a very safe best if you want performance and aesthetics.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you for that. While I would be willing to buy something used to get a better product, I think the in-laws want something new. Those jbl speakers do look nice though -- I had not considered jbl. 

The in-laws are not exactly discriminating listeners, but I'd still like to get the best I can for them. This system, by the way, will be used almost exclusively for TV and movie watching -- very little 2-channel music.

I figured it would be best to go with a speaker designed and tuned for on-wall use. I know on-wall speakers are nearly always a compromise -- most boxed speakers prefer to be out away from the walls. I think the inlaws would also prefer a slim design. I will take a look at Aperion and SVS.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Any other thoughts or ideas out there? We will probably go listen to the Paradigms on Saturday. I would be interested in anyone's experience with these in comparison to other like options. Thanks.


----------

